# Best lights for mountain biking



## vernondozier (Aug 31, 2011)

Regarding 5 dollar ebay light, google "Chinese bike lights burn down home". 
You got to have some balls to trust a 5 dollar 8k lumen light......not worth saving 85 bucks. 
https://www.singletracks.com/blog/mtb-interviews/a-cheap-chinese-bike-light-nearly-burned-down-this-riders-house/


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

I dunno why, but my old Cygo bar mounted 1700 and it's little brother w/ a solid 800 lumen spot on my helmet, just keeps on giving. I really appreciate that reliability (knocks on wood).
-Ray


----------



## aaron2 (Nov 25, 2010)

In one of 'home depot-alike" markets here in Poland they sell bike lights under brand "Kayoba", which are rebranded old models from Magicshine (chinese brand). I got a proven 1200lumen 4*XP-G light with a separate battery pack for around 40$ (magicshine costed around 100$ before discontinued).

Works perfectly.


----------



## Scrotus (Oct 25, 2013)

"A mountain bike needs about 700 lumens minimum of light to ride safely on a dark trail at about 20 mph".

My opinion - 700 lumens going 20mph on a dark trail is a crash about to happen. I'd want double that at minimum to feel safe going that speed on the trails I ride.

I'm still using the Nightrider Lumina's I bought maybe 6 years ago? They are 600's. One helmet, one bars. Works for me. But 20mph isn't going to happen with my setup.


----------



## rcmaster1029 (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't believe NiteRider assembles their lights in the U.S. anymore, at least not on the packaging I've seen. My Lumina 750 was, however, and Light & Motion assembles theirs in the U.S. still.


----------



## Pete15 (Jul 31, 2020)

Ive been using the Cygolite TridentX for years now, by far and away the most adjustable and long lasting and brightest for night-time riding - unfortunately they have discontinued the line so I hope mine has continued staying power!


----------



## Mark_shattuck (Nov 17, 2020)

Well I've given up on light & motion I've gone through three taz 1200, all battery problems all within 2 year warranty, difficult to work with customer service, and what's with lock out mode, how about low, med, high berms, on off, no 4 secound hold to turn on whatever on to better products it's not worth being caught on a dark road at night and having your light fail.


----------



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

Outboundlighting.com has the best lights hands down.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

Daxdagr8t said:


> Outboundlighting.com has the best lights hands down.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I agree that outbound designs and builds great lights. I don't think they are always the best solution though. I love the Evo as a bar light, but I don't think the hangover is as good as a remote battery light for a helmet light.


----------



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

Skooks said:


> I agree that outbound designs and builds great lights. I don't think they are always the best solution though. I love the Evo as a bar light, but I don't think the hangover is as good as a remote battery light for a helmet light.


You can use a powerbank to power the hangover.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------

